# Tractor Trends



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nothing new really....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/a-tale-of-two-tractor-trends-NAA-ben-potter/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Was at the JD dealer day before yesterday. They had a brand new 9470R sitting on the lot. Wanted about $420,000 for it.

Decided not to buy it--It didn't have an elevator to help me get up into the cab.

Ralph


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Was at the JD dealer day before yesterday. They had a brand new 9470R sitting on the lot. Wanted about $420,000 for it.
> 
> Decided not to buy it--It didn't have an elevator to help me get up into the cab.
> 
> Ralph


Silly John Deere. They lost a sale right there with no elevator option.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

I bet they have elevators next year.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, additional 40k but the elevator is gonna be badass.....


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

An elevator....? Come on guys that is ridiculous. No way will they make that.

Now an escalator that folds in out of the way... That I could get on board with.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

"that I could get on board with"...Pun intended? Smooth....very smooth

73, Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Elevator? Damn, that's impressive. I was only hoping for remote keyless entry, remote start and heated steering wheel options.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> Elevator? Damn, that's impressive. I was only hoping for remote keyless entry, remote start and heated steering wheel options.


AC seat and steering wheel is more attractive to me


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Next one is going to have a cab. That's dreaming big enough for me. Heat and ac. Current heat in summer and ac in winter isn't the greatest.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Next one is going to have a cab. That's dreaming big enough for me. Heat and ac. Current heat in summer and ac in winter isn't the greatest.


That sounds just like mine. I especially like the windshield wipers, sometimes I can pull my hat over my eyes if it's not raining too hard.


----------

